# Im Wanting Pigeons....But Its Confusing!



## FetalJuicey (May 26, 2010)

well...i really like pigeons have been wanting a couple for about 5 years but everytime i get to researching what kind "is right for me" i just get totally lost and confused with all of the different breeds and the requirements for the breeds if anyone thinks they might know a breed for me to research please let me know...im looking for a breed that i wont have to fly(because WAY to many predators around here....and angry ******** with guns...) i have a spare empty parrot cage i could use or i could build something...i do keep other birds so i wont be tottally knew to the bird thing(i raise pheasant, quail, duck and a parrot)
can someone please point me to the right direction to a good breed if any that will fit me? 
thansk!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Fetal and welcome .. my first thought was Fantails .. gorgeous birds .. they are show birds and don't need or want to be out free flying or anything. We have a forum here called Breed Of The Week .. I think there is a Fantail article there .. have a look.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chinese owls are also known to be a good breed for start


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Chinese owls are also known to be a good breed for start


Also a good suggestion .. and also one that I think we have an article on in Breed Of The Week.

Terry


----------



## FetalJuicey (May 26, 2010)

rather dumb question here but it seems tempting to do so i thought id ask about it
is there a breed that can be kept indoors and it will be healthy for both the bird and me?...not sure if its true but i heard they can make you sick by keeping them indoors?
also fantails look amazing
thanks for the replies and welcoming!


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been wondering this also. I hear good things about kings... are there any breeds known for a gentle and affectionate nature?


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Mickocoo has Kings for adoption. Many are to large to fly well. I have 2 from them, They are pretty, gentle, sweet birds that do not need to fly. You would be getting great pets while helping homeless birds.


----------

